# Natterreri Or Maybe Piraya?



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi everybody.

What do you think, is this a Redbelly or perhaps a Piraya? I was thinking that since its eyes are not red and it has some yellow color and the anal fin is more yellow it may be a Piraya, but then again it has more red on the belly so i'm not sure. Pics are not great but what do you think? The fish is not mine and i don't know where it comes from.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

not a piraya...but I would say red belly with some unique and awesome coloring!...almost looks like a ruby red spilo...


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

i said pygo nattereri too, nice yellow belly


----------



## Brace (Apr 19, 2004)

Natts always have red in the eyes, piraya are clear and black.


----------



## tomek (Jan 28, 2009)

this and has black eyes


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

piraya also have distinguishable "flames" on them which are normally orange, yellow, or red.


----------

